# Training in Thailand



## EMT (Jun 13, 2017)

Have you ever considered training in Thailand? Or maybe you are planning a to visit Bangkok? I wrote a post with some tips and advice about living and training in Bangkok: Muay Thai in Thailand


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 13, 2017)

Hell no I'd never get to that place again


----------



## EMT (Jun 14, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Hell no I'd never get to that place again



Why not?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 14, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Hell no I'd never get to that place again


to hot for ya??


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 14, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> to hot for ya??


Not the word I'd use no. I went there years ago to corner a friend who was fighting and I hated every second that he wasn't in the ring. The place was just disgusting and honestly I didn't feel safe the whole time. I said to my friend later. I don't care if you're fighting for a world title I ain't coming back here


----------



## drop bear (Jun 14, 2017)

We have a lot of people go because it is cheap. I reall sgould do a week. Mabye puket top team or something.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 14, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Not the word I'd use no. I went there years ago to corner a friend who was fighting and I hated every second that he wasn't in the ring. The place was just disgusting and honestly I didn't feel safe the whole time. I said to my friend later. I don't care if you're fighting for a world title I ain't coming back here


Sorry you had a bad time.  I haven't gone yet but my wife is from Thailand she goes back home with the kids every couple of years for a 2 or 3 month stay. Maybe next year we can afford for me to go for a week or two.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> Sorry you had a bad time.  I haven't gone yet but my wife is from Thailand she goes back home with the kids every couple of years for a 2 or 3 month stay. Maybe next year we can afford for me to go for a week or two.



My daughter went on her own a couple of years back, she spent a month there and had a wonderful time. She said the locals were friendly and she never felt unsafe. She was in her twenties, not a kid and travelled all around by herself using public transport. If you use your common sense she said you'll be fine.


----------

